# Extremer Trick



## Maik1988 (26. September 2004)

Hi ich wollt mal fragen ob es den trick Backflip Superman Sit Crap gibt,weil ihr BMX immer solche verrückten sachen macht.Hat irrgend einer mal so einen trick gesehen oder ist der unmachbar das ist mir nemlich mal eingefallen das man im Backflip ein SupermanSitCrap machen könnte.Wie das wohl aussieht.
Könnt ja mal schreiben ob das gehen würde oder nicht und ob des evt. einer mal gefilmt oder ein bild gemacht hat.

S.Z.

Gruß an alle BMX 
Maik


----------



## x--up (26. September 2004)

Maik1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich wollt mal fragen ob es den trick Backflip Superman Sit Crap gibt,weil ihr BMX immer solche verrückten sachen macht.Hat irrgend einer mal so einen trick gesehen oder ist der unmachbar das ist mir nemlich mal eingefallen das man im Backflip ein SupermanSitCrap machen könnte.Wie das wohl aussieht.
> Könnt ja mal schreiben ob das gehen würde oder nicht und ob des evt. einer mal gefilmt oder ein bild gemacht hat.
> 
> S.Z.
> ...




backflip superman seat grap mach glaub der allistor whitton oder der tj lavin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik1988 (26. September 2004)

gibt es bilder oder sogar video


----------



## RISE (26. September 2004)

chain reaction 5...da is einer drauf.


----------



## Mice (26. September 2004)

also aufm BMX hab ich ne noch net gesehn aber aufm Motorrad bei den Red Bull X-Fighters in Madrit hat den Nade Adams aufm Motorad gemacht.
Wenn die den aufm Motorad machen dann werden die den ganz sicher auch aufm BMX machen


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. September 2004)

habs bei den X-Games auf Dirt gesehen! aufn ersten Versuch gestanden!


----------



## paule_p2 (26. September 2004)

ich hab ne backflip taiwhi gesehn :O
voll arg war glaub ich in sprung 5


----------



## rotznas (26. September 2004)

mirra macht mittlerweile doubletailwhip backflip


----------



## NRH (26. September 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> mirra macht mittlerweile doubletailwhip backflip




Toll, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Der so derbe tricks machen wie er will, aber es wird immer unintressant werden solange fährt als sei er eine Maschine - der braucht mal style.


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Der so derbe tricks machen wie er will, aber es wird immer unintressant werden solange fährt als sei er eine Maschine - der braucht mal style.




ich tu mal so als wenn ich das dezent überhört habe.


----------



## NRH (27. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich tu mal so als wenn ich das dezent überhört habe.




Du findest also der hat style? Naja, style liegt im Auge des betrachters... aber Mirra und style? 

Naja führ eh zu nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (27. September 2004)

also ich find mirras style schon sehr schön... das einzige was ihn halt wohl immer unstylish aussehen lässt ist der fullface helm wenn er nen contest fährt..


----------



## RISE (27. September 2004)

ICH (um das mal zu betonen, natürlich nur aus egoistischen Zwängen heraus)
finde die Zirkustricks im BMX eigentlich gar nicht mal so interessant. Natürlich bleibt einem manchmal der Mund offen stehen,aber wenn ich mir so manche Videos angucke sehe ich da fahrer, die keine zirkus veranstalten und trotzdem technisch sehr sauber und flüssig fahren. Ich mag am BMX einfach den sauberen Style und schön smoothe Runs mit Barspins, Manuals, Fakies,Turndowns und Tailwhips. Das sind zwar mehr oder weniger schon Standarttricks im BMX Bereich,aber für mich trotzdem technisch anspruchsvolle Manöver. Tailwhips und Turndowns sehen ja auch manchmal unterschiedlich gut aus.

Als Beweis für meine Meinung sollte man die X-Games von 2001 im Gedächtnis haben und einen damals eher minder bekannten Herren namens Bruce Crisman, der mal eben zu den games kam, sauber fuhr ohne großen Schnickschnack und gewann. das gleiche gilt auch für die BMX Rahmen:

Zitat bmx-test.com

"no wishbone oder gusset crap"

in diesem sinne viel spaß beim fahren,lernen und gucken


----------



## rotznas (27. September 2004)

mirra ist ja auch eine maschine


----------



## ride (27. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Du findest also der hat style? Naja, style liegt im Auge des betrachters... aber Mirra und style?
> 
> Naja führ eh zu nichts...




Obwohl es wohl wirklich zu nichts führt möchte ich trotzdem etwas dazu sagen, da in einem andern Beitrag ein ach so stylischer Fahrer meinte Taj hätte keinen Flow, und ich dort schon dachte, ich hätte falsch gelesen! Irgendwie scheint es als würden gewisse Dinge von den heutigen BMXern nicht mehr sorecht geschätzt werden. Dave Mirra galt vor einigen Jahren, als er Matt Hoffman langsam aber sicher vom Verttron ablöste, als der smoothste und stylischste Vertfahrer überhaupt! Und nun gibt es bereits leute die sagen, er sei eine Maschine und sei unstylisch! Ich glaube da ist bei einigen die Optik etwas verschoben! Nur weil er die härtesten Tricks macht und diese auch noch meist sicher pullt, heisst es nun er sei unstylisch, und das finde ich schon ziemlich daneben! Und wenn dann irgendein Dirtbrother über den Hügel fetzt und ein paar x-ups und lookdowns macht, gilt er als stylisch aber Mirra nicht, weil er einen 360Whip drüber macht!   Sorry, aber der Junge ist einfach die Härte, und hat auch massenweise Style!Und von Taj red ich erst gar nicht! Also sollte man die Leistung schätzen und einen Whipflip sehr stylisch zu machen ist irgendwie schwer, oder?


----------



## rotznas (27. September 2004)

meiner meinung nach fährt er stylish obwohl er ne maschine ist


----------



## RISE (27. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es wohl wirklich zu nichts führt möchte ich trotzdem etwas dazu sagen


Da klinke ich mich auch wieder ein.Ich habe weder gesagt, dass Mirra keinen Style hat,noch dass er nichts für BMX getan hat.
Mirra hat BMX geprägt, genau wie Mat Hoffman und einige andere Fahrer.Seine Tricks sind großartig und er war sicher auch bei manchen von ihnen der Vorreiter und ist es sicher auch immernoch. Aber ich finde,dass es viele fahrer gibt,die mehr style haben als mirra, aber (und vielleicht sollte ich schreiben: IM GEGENSATZ DAZU) halt nicht so krasse tricks ziehen.
und wenn andere bmxer mal gefragt werden welche vorbilder sie haben hört man echt kaum noch mirra, nyquist, hoffman (obwohl es auch schade ist),sondern eher jay miron, joe rich,usw...
beim bmx steh ich wie gesagt auf smoothe runs und nicht auf zirkus. für holzhacker tricks gibts ja auch noch mtb   ... 
Ich denke,dass ist größtenteils auch sehr abhängig von der Sichtweise des Fahrers. Bestes beispiel flatland. Es ist schwer und wenn ich es selber machen würde,hätte ich Spaß daran. Als Außenstehender und Zuschauer find ich schlicht es und einfach langweilig. Wenn ich krasse Tricks kann und ausführe, habe ich auch spaß daran - den hab ich auch zT wenn ich zugucke.
Aber wenn einer einfach nur sauber fährt und das was er macht wirklich gut aussieht, dann gefällt mir das als außenstehender erst recht. Klar hat Mirra an seinen tricks spaß, aber ich stehe mehr auf solche fahrer, die mehr für sich selbst fahren und nicht showfahrer sind. Ok, es klingt blöd mirra jetzt in diese Schublade zu stecken, vielleicht ist er auch so ein bisschen durch sein außergewöhnliches Fahrkönnen dahin gekommen... 
ich habe natürlich großen respekt vor leuten wie ihm,aber ich finde es gibt meiner meinung nach auch leute,die einfach besser und schöner fahren (crisman, whitton, de la rosa und viele andere...)

egal ob smooth oder hart, hauptsache es sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznas (27. September 2004)

gehört zwar nicht direkt zum thema aber
bruce crisman fährt nicht nur verdammt gut und sauber rad sondern ist auch noch super sympathisch


----------



## NRH (27. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es wohl wirklich zu nichts führt möchte ich trotzdem etwas dazu sagen, da in einem andern Beitrag ein ach so stylischer Fahrer meinte Taj hätte keinen Flow, und ich dort schon dachte, ich hätte falsch gelesen! Irgendwie scheint es als würden gewisse Dinge von den heutigen BMXern nicht mehr sorecht geschätzt werden. Dave Mirra galt vor einigen Jahren, als er Matt Hoffman langsam aber sicher vom Verttron ablöste, als der smoothste und stylischste Vertfahrer überhaupt! Und nun gibt es bereits leute die sagen, er sei eine Maschine und sei unstylisch! Ich glaube da ist bei einigen die Optik etwas verschoben! Nur weil er die härtesten Tricks macht und diese auch noch meist sicher pullt, heisst es nun er sei unstylisch, und das finde ich schon ziemlich daneben! Und wenn dann irgendein Dirtbrother über den Hügel fetzt und ein paar x-ups und lookdowns macht, gilt er als stylisch aber Mirra nicht, weil er einen 360Whip drüber macht!   Sorry, aber der Junge ist einfach die Härte, und hat auch massenweise Style!Und von Taj red ich erst gar nicht! Also sollte man die Leistung schätzen und einen Whipflip sehr stylisch zu machen ist irgendwie schwer, oder?



Schau mal:

Style hat nix mit irgendwelchen harten tricks zu tun. Ein trick kann noch so hart sein, aber wenn nix bei rüber kommt, ist es nicht intressant für mich. Und bei Mirra kommt für mich nix rüber. Der Hampl z.B. braucht nur normal die Trails sringen (ohne irgendwlche tricks), und da kommt schon eine menge rüber.

Verstehst Du was ich mein?


----------



## ride (28. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal:
> 
> Style hat nix mit irgendwelchen harten tricks zu tun. Ein trick kann noch so hart sein, aber wenn nix bei rüber kommt, ist es nicht intressant für mich. Und bei Mirra kommt für mich nix rüber. Der Hampl z.B. braucht nur normal die Trails sringen (ohne irgendwlche tricks), und da kommt schon eine menge rüber.
> 
> Verstehst Du was ich mein?



klar weiss ich was du meinst, das geht mir manchmal auch so. Aber nur so, ich hab Mirra auch schon dirt fahren sehen,und als er auch nur ''kleine''Tricks gemacht hat, sah das für mich schon auch verdammt stylisch aus! und mal ehrlich, wenn Mirra an einen Contest kommen würde, und nur stylische x-ups machen würde, dann würden alle sagen ''was soll das denn bitte..'' etc, weist du was ich meine? Ich glaube sogar, dass wenn du zB. Bruce Crisman fragen würdest, dann  würde er nurso schwärmen von Dave Mirra, weil er genau weiss (im Gegensatz zu uns) wie heftig das ist, was Mirra da macht, und das ganze noch so smooth aussehen lässt! Nur ist momentan unter den meisten BMXern verpönt Fullface zu fahren und harte Tricks rauszuhauen, aber vielleicht wechselt der Trend irgendwann wieder und dann werden wieder alle Mirra für den Gott halten, wer weiss...

Wie auch immer, es ist für mich schön beiden verschiedenen Styles zuzusehen! Prost!


----------



## RISE (28. September 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> gehört zwar nicht direkt zum thema aber
> bruce crisman fährt nicht nur verdammt gut und sauber rad sondern ist auch noch super sympathisch




kann ich nur bestätigen, der junge ist so freundlich,dass man selber ein schlechtes gewissen bekommt...


----------



## Vitali (28. September 2004)

...


----------



## kater (28. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es wohl wirklich zu nichts führt möchte ich trotzdem etwas dazu sagen, da in einem andern Beitrag ein ach so stylischer Fahrer meinte Taj hätte keinen Flow, und ich dort schon dachte, ich hätte falsch gelesen!



Ich heisse nicht evil und nenne mich selbst den Stylegott... Da verwechselst du mich anscheinend. Und ausserdem ist das meine verflucht verdammte eigene Meinung und wenn es dir den Kinnladen bis nach Australien runterklappt, solltest du dir vielleich eine Lesebrille kaufen. Ich finde nach wie vor, dass Taj keinen Stil hat. Egal wie hart seine Tricks sein mögen. Dasselbe gilt für Dave Mirra, Ryan Nyquist, Cory Nastazio. Das sind für mich Leute, die sehr viele Tricks können und sicher auch ganz liebe und nette Jungs sind, aber verdammt noch mal für mich keinen Stil haben. Sie vermitteln mir überhaupt nichts.

Zum Thema "...heutigen BMXer...": Was du da für chronologischen Müll erzählst, sollte geahndet werden. Ich wüsste nicht, dass Mat Hoffman jemals auf einen Thron gewesen wäre, geschweige denn die beiden in irgend einer weise so verbissen um auch nur etwas ähnliches "gekämpft" hätten...

Schon nur was du als stilvolle Tricks einstufst ruft bei mir Kopfschütteln hervor. Das zeigt, dass du der 0815-Parkfahrer bist und einen dermassen eingeschränkten Horizont mit der herumschleppst, dass mir einfach nur "X-Gaymes" in den Sinn kommt. Diese Veranstaltung würde zu dir passen.

Und bevor du die Klappe noch grösser aufreisst und uns anprangerst, nichts für den Sport getan zu haben... Was hast du denn getan? Ich für meinen Teil bin fester Bestandteil von www.swissbmx.ch und das nicht nur als aktives Mitglied.


----------



## kater (28. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass wenn du zB. Bruce Crisman fragen würdest, dann  würde er nurso schwärmen von Dave Mirra, weil er genau weiss (im Gegensatz zu uns) wie heftig das ist, was Mirra da macht, und das ganze noch so smooth aussehen lässt!



Anscheinend kennst du Bruce ja ziemlich gut... Solche Vergleich sind nicht gerade hieb- und stichfest. Ausserdem weiss ich nur zu gut, wie schwer schon nur ein "einfacher" Tailwhip ist. Und um dir den Kinnladen nochmals runterklappen zu lassen, auf einer Transition finde ich den auch stillos. Der muss in einer Bank oder am besten im Whopper erfolgen. Und das ist erneut meine Meinung.



> Nur ist momentan unter den meisten BMXern verpönt Fullface zu fahren und harte Tricks rauszuhauen, aber vielleicht wechselt der Trend irgendwann wieder und dann werden wieder alle Mirra für den Gott halten, wer weiss...



Du kennst ergo alle BMX-Fahrer und weisst, warum sie keine Fullface Helme tragen. Ich weiss ja nicht, aber ich möchte dich beim Strasse- oder Parkfahren mit einem Fullface sehen... Nicht gerade toll (Stichwort Sichtfreiheit). In der Vert ist das eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Und ausserdem geht es ausser den Fahrer überhaupt nichts an, wie stark/schwach er sich selbst schützt.

Fährst du überhaupt BMX? Kennst du Bruce, Dave oder Mat persönlich? Warst du je an einer Veranstaltung, die nicht von irgendwelchen Buisinesshaien organisiert wurde?


----------



## RISE (28. September 2004)

hmm,ok,kater sieht die ganze sache ja ziemlich kritisch...
mir persönlich ist egal, wie irgendwer aussieht, was er anhat,welches bike/bmx/wasauchimmer er fährt, solange es gut aussieht ist es mir egal.

@kater: mit dem animal video hast du recht. die fahrer fahren zwar alle street,aber ihre styles sind immer unterschiedlich. das ist sowieso ein video wo ich sage: DAS macht lust auf fahren und ehrlich gesagt finde ich in dem video nichts was mich nicht gefällt. die tricks sind allesamt geil und ich vermisse absolut keine doubletailwhips, backflips usw. 
finds schon ziemlich krass wo die fahrer da teilweise n tailwhip rausziehen.


----------



## ride (29. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema "...heutigen BMXer...": Was du da für chronologischen Müll erzählst, sollte geahndet werden. Ich wüsste nicht, dass Mat Hoffman jemals auf einen Thron gewesen wäre, geschweige denn die beiden in irgend einer weise so verbissen um auch nur etwas ähnliches "gekämpft" hätten...
> 
> Schon nur was du als stilvolle Tricks einstufst ruft bei mir Kopfschütteln hervor. Das zeigt, dass du der 0815-Parkfahrer bist und einen dermassen eingeschränkten Horizont mit der herumschleppst, dass mir einfach nur "X-Gaymes" in den Sinn kommt. Diese Veranstaltung würde zu dir passen.
> 
> Und bevor du die Klappe noch grösser aufreisst und uns anprangerst, nichts für den Sport getan zu haben... Was hast du denn getan? Ich für meinen Teil bin fester Bestandteil von www.swissbmx.ch und das nicht nur als aktives Mitglied.




Ah da ist ja unser lieber Schmusekater wieder und zeigt mir auch gleich deftig wos lang geht! Danke!  
Also ich könnte hier nun seitenlang auf das eingehen was du geschrieben hast, denn die meisten deiner angesprochenen Punkte halte ich für etwas Merkwürdig! Also zB. bezeichnest du mich als '''0815 Parkfahrer mit begrenztem Horizont'',soso.. Hmm also irgendwie findeich das doch glatt auch etwas klischeehaft von dir alle Parkfahrer als beschränkt und 0815 darzustellen, aber das würde zum Klischee von den achso coolen real street u dirt fahrern passen, die sowieso viel mehr ''freestyle'' sind als die Parkfahrer, und dann erst diese Vertfahrer, die sind eh von Gestern und völlig unstylisch, und dann noch die langweiligen Flatlandgangster,die eh nur Angst haben und darum Flatland fahren...jaja mann vergiss doch die Klischees und komm mir nicht so! Ich bin nicht Parkfahrer oder Dirtfahrer sondern BMXer Punkt!!! Ich fahre wo und was ich will, egal ob es dem momentanen Trend entspricht (zb ''tailwhips in die bank'' wie du gerade so schön selber geschrieben hast, und damit gezeigt hast, dass es eben doch soetwas wie Trends im BMX gibt)
Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren soviele Trends im BMX gesehen, dass ich mich nichtmal mehr an alle errinnern kann,(brakeless zb   doch einigen davon bin ich auch gefolgt anderen nicht! Und früher fuhren nunmal fast alle mitnem Fullface, das war halt einfach so, da galt das auch noch nicht als unstylisch!(ob praktisch hin oder her..) und zu dieser zeit war Vert noch von allen geachtet und als geil empfunden und Mat Hoffman war nunmal der King, bis Dave kam und  diesen symbolischen ''thron'' einnahm, alles klar? Und glaub mir, die haben darum gekämpft, denn mal eben ein paar hundert/tausend dollar mehr oder weniger für den 1.Platz war damals noch für beide wichtig, egal ob sie kumpels waren, und wenn du das nicht glaubst, dann biste ziemlich naiv!

Und wo bitte habe ich geschrieben, dass DU /ihr nichts für den Sport leistet? Da phantasierst du wohl... ich finde es gut dass du bei swissbmx.ch aktiv bist, das ist eine gute sache! Doch ich habe schon Jams in der Schweiz organiert als weit und breit noch nichts wie swissbmx.ch da war!! Doch nun überlasse ich das anderen. Die Szene ist für mich auch nicht mehr die gleiche wie damals. Am letzten Jam (letztes Jahr) an dem ich war,beobachtete ich von der Flatlandfläche aus einen streetmosher, und als ich dann einen andern Flatlander darauf hinwies wie geil der Streetrider gerade abgehe, sagte mir dieser, dass er sich nicht für Rampe etc interessiere und darum ausser den Flatlandern niemandem zuschaut (und ohne nur einen einzigen Blick auf die Streetfläche zu werfen um überhaupt zu sehen wen ich meinte, fuhr er weiter) Das ist für mich nicht mehr BMX !!

Aber mach du nur weiter so, ich werde eh nicht mehr oft hier im forum sein und dich nerven, da es für mich wichtigeres im Leben gibt als BMX ! (a propos Horizont, gäll!?)


----------



## NRH (29. September 2004)

Tust Du eigendlich bewusst katers worte verdrehen? 

Zu der post an sich sag ich jetzt einfach nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (29. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Tust Du eigendlich bewusst katers worte verdrehen?
> 
> Zu der post an sich sag ich jetzt einfach nix...



Da kann man nur sprachlos sein und das Geschriebene genau so stehen lassen. Ohne Worte.


----------



## d0do (4. Oktober 2004)

hm Backflip Superman Seatgrab hab ich zwar noch nicht gesehn aber der Cory Walters macht 360° Backflip!


dominik


----------



## Till (4. Oktober 2004)

dirtjumpbiker schrieb:
			
		

> hm Backflip Superman Seatgrab



Ist in ChainReaction 5 zusehen leider nur ins pit


----------



## kater (4. Oktober 2004)

dirtjumpbiker schrieb:
			
		

> hm Backflip Superman Seatgrab hab ich zwar noch nicht gesehn aber der Cory Walters macht 360° Backflip!
> 
> 
> dominik



360 Flip ist doch nichts weltbewegendes mehr.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> 360 Flip ist doch nichts weltbewegendes mehr.




^^

für die pros sicher nicht, für die "normal" fahrer schon. 

was ich aber viel härter finde ist 360-flip-whip


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> für die pros sicher nicht, für die "normal" fahrer schon.
> 
> was ich aber viel härter finde ist 360-flip-whip



zirkus. muss aber zugeben,dass der trick schwer ist - 3 rotationen gleichzeitig...


----------

